# Pigeon baby - Advice and Help needed!!!



## madlu (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I found a sweet little pigeon baby on wednesday at the side of the road. It was raining and she nearly got run over by two cars as i was trying to rescue her. She is approximatly 18-20 days old. She was incredibly cold and very close to death when i got her home. I warmed her slowly back up and started feeding her a porridge and water mixture. In the past with other pigeon and dove babies i have hand reared i have had great results with this?! She is hungry when i go to feed her, she has dark green watery poo, would she be getting enough water from this? i dont want to syringe water in to her in case she aspirates but i am concerned it could dehydration? My worry is she is get progressivly more lethargic and tends to just sit and is fluffed up and does not move about much. I am feeding her about 10-15mls every 4 hours? is this too much for her? 
I have also tried to introduce some squeaker pigeon mix and she doesnt take much interest. She is just really really lethargic and quiet i am worried that i am doing something wrong?
Please let me know your thoughts, i am so fond of her and i want to know that i am doing this right?
many thanks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can also feed defrost peas. I'm going to give you the prewritten instructions.
There is the possibility the baby is sick. Do you have any medications?


You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-40 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.

In addition to the peas,one time a day, put a small pinch of powdered oyster shell, which you can buy at most pet stores, will supply the calcium the baby needs to support bone health.You sprinkle it on the peas.


----------



## madlu (Oct 6, 2012)

thanks for your post!
This morning she is looking pretty much the same, very lethargic and sickly looking. She is wanting her food though and becomes quite excited. I have tried the peas this morning and she seemed to like those too.
I just have a feeling that where she fell out of her nest, she have had some head damage, she tends to shake her head intermittantly after feeds. She just looks sickly, poor little thing.
Its so heart breaking when they have survived this long, and she was so close to dying from cold when i picked her up.
I will give the ground oyster shell a go to, and see if i can save this little poppet!
To be honest when i compare my last little ones i have hand reared, this one seems very poorly!?
It will be such a shame if she doesnt pull through


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

My little rockpigeon was about the same age when I rescued it about 10 days ago. The poo was also very watery and green. I was advised to treat for canker and it's still getting treatment. After 3 days of treatment the poo is finally looking normal and the bird is much more active and the appetite has increased a lot. I'm treating the bird with Meditrich (25mg once a day for 7 days). Good luck. I hope the little one gets better.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you for helping this baby pigeon.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What sort of pigeon is she? And how much does she weigh? Her food requirements would vary a bit according to the species.

Can you let us know roughly where you are in the UK?


----------



## madlu (Oct 6, 2012)

*Update!!!!!!!!!! Great News!!!*

Hi guys!
Thank you all very much for your posts! I am very pleased to say that little "Fidget" has made a fantastic recovery! She is eating seeds and loads of peas, her poo is normal and she is very active and so so affectionate! She spends most of the day on my shoulder and pattering around! I am now trying to find a sanctary near by that i can take her to and know she will have a relatively safe start to life! 
I am so so pleased i have managed to be able to save her. With regards to her lethargy i cannot explain it, whether she ust had bad bruising from her fall that made her painful when she did move? i suppose its a possibilty?
Anyway i will keep you updated with where i take her and i do hope that i can visit her regulary where ever i decide is best. I just want her to be safe and free to fly!
all the best and thank you again!! Fantastic website!!


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

Great to hear she recovered so well. If you need help locating an aviary of sanctuary in the UK, please do answer Feefo's offer of help - she is in the UK and very knowledgable about locations that will take pigeons in various areas of the UK. Good work!


----------



## madlu (Oct 6, 2012)

thanks spiritflys, i am so pleased she has made such a great recovery. 
Feefo, i am in west sussex. She is a wood pigeon, i weighed her today and she is 225gm, which i think is quite small still, she has a great appetite still and i am seeing a great difference from last weekend! 
If anyone from the uk can suggest an aviary of sanctuary for her to go to, i would be very grateful! thanks to everyone for your advice!


----------

